

Story of another iPhone app rejection - pieter
http://www.kraln.com/?p=158

======
phoxix2
Why do innovative software authors keep limiting themselves to Crapple's
communist-like platform ?

Isn't blackberry the #1 selling smartphone anyways ? (I see a lot more of them
in NYC than I do see Iphones ...)

~~~
jhancock
I think you mean "dictatorial" or "totalitarian". "communism" is something
quite different.

